# Cannondale



## cowboyeti (Nov 28, 2005)

I just recently purchased a Cannondale frame and not sure the year. It's a Cannondale M200LE. I checked the Cannondale archive and that only went back to 2000, and did not find any information. If anyone has a idea or clue that would help me out that would be great!

Thanks!

Yeti


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Looks like 1996 was the only year for the model, according to AirFreeTires. It's hard to tell color in the photo...is it black or really dark gray or green?

Are you going to build it up? It looks like it was an entry level bike (AceraX parts), but I don't know what else it shared its frame with. Yours definitely looks to be in good shape.


----------



## cowboyeti (Nov 28, 2005)

cegrover said:


> Looks like 1996 was the only year for the model, according to AirFreeTires. It's hard to tell color in the photo...is it black or really dark gray or green?
> 
> Are you going to build it up? It looks like it was an entry level bike (AceraX parts), but I don't know what else it shared its frame with. Yours definitely looks to be in good shape.


hey ca!

it's a dark green color.

yeah, i'm going to try and build it up. this will be my 1st time building up a bike from the frame. i've built up after the cranks, headset and forks have been installed. the only thing i have for this frame is the derailleurs and vbrakes. so i'll be hitting up the local shops and ebay for parts.

i may need to hit you up again for some info!

thanks again!

yeti


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Fun stuff! It looks like all the "Mx00" bikes used the same frame aluminum and were rigid bikes. It's entirely possible that you have exactly the same frame as an M900, which cost about three times what yours did new.

The link above has everything you need: seatpost diameter, head tube diameter, BB width, etc. I'd measure that head tube, though, as that bike seems late for 1" (?). I don't know much of anything about C'dales, though.

What type of build (and riding) are you looking to do with this frame? Geared or SS? I don't see any surprises in the specs for that bike, so you have a lot of available choices.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

The M200LE (luxury edition) was the partner bike to the M200 SE (sport edition). The differences were that the LE had a smoother tire and an upright handlebar, while the SE had a knobby tire and a bit of a lower bar. CAAD1 frame, which was the entry level frameset, too, and they went for about $400 US.


----------



## cowboyeti (Nov 28, 2005)

cegrover said:


> Fun stuff! It looks like all the "Mx00" bikes used the same frame aluminum and were rigid bikes. It's entirely possible that you have exactly the same frame as an M900, which cost about three times what yours did new.
> 
> The link above has everything you need: seatpost diameter, head tube diameter, BB width, etc. I'd measure that head tube, though, as that bike seems late for 1" (?). I don't know much of anything about C'dales, though.
> 
> What type of build (and riding) are you looking to do with this frame? Geared or SS? I don't see any surprises in the specs for that bike, so you have a lot of available choices.


Yeah, I'm sure the head tube is 1 1/8. I'm going to make it an 8 speed. I'm not sure what to do w/ the front. Whether I'm going to add front suspension or just put regular forks on? Suggestions?

I was planning on making this a city bike. I have a 03 23" Specialized Hardrock Comp that I use for offroad use and that 87 20" Specialized Rockhopper I posted questions on. It feels a little small for me though. I really like the way it rolls though! I was planning on being making that my city bike, but not sure whether to keep it or not now.

I also have a 89 22" M400 Cannondale, that I'm almost done completing. So I'll have my hands full over the next few months. I'm really looking forward to getting this bike built up. I've never had a Cannondale, so I'm anxious to see how they ride.

Thanks a bunch!

Yeti


----------



## cowboyeti (Nov 28, 2005)

Its been about a month see I received this frame.I finally got most of the componets for it. I still need a few items and I'll be ready to roll!!!

The tube size actually was 1". I wasn't too sure what type of forks to put on. I wanted rigid but really didn't find any locally. So I got a good deal on some entry level suspension forks and finally got them cut and put on. They're Top Gun, never really heard of them?, but they seem to work for now. I noticed that some Haro bikes had them. I think I'll eventually upgrade. 

I'll post some pics when I get everything together.

I'm mostly going to use this for road and some packed trails. So $$$ suspension forks are really not necessary. How would you rate the Rock Shoxx models Quadra, JettXC and the Judy T2?

I was looking and saw these front forks available in a 1" size. Or is there any others that you would suggest?


Thanks!

Yeti


----------

